
Ask HN: Rich client platform recommendation - karmakaze
I&#x27;m out of touch with modern desktop tech and want some suggestions for a data navigator app I want to build.<p>Long ago I had looked into Eclipse RCP, Netbeans, Adobe AIR, and JavaFX. Today we might use Electron or maybe something Qt-like. I&#x27;m looking for cross-platform (web optional) with some UI elements or window management and some light graphics like icons that open to tables or such. I fast edit&#x2F;test cycle is very important. Prefer static language envs but ok with js-like if framework&#x2F;tooling adds a lot.
======
mikece
Sounds like Electron might be the ticket for what you're describing.
[https://electronjs.org/](https://electronjs.org/)

------
WaltPurvis
In addition to Qt/QML, you might want to look at Xojo:
[https://www.xojo.com/](https://www.xojo.com/)

~~~
karmakaze
That's quite interesting--didn't know about this. Just reading up about it
now. It evolved from REALbasic circa '98 into a cross-platform environment.
Not sure I'd go this route for this project but quite interesting.

